# Videos go here!



## Grenadier

To make things easier to find, if you want to post a link to a video, then please post it in this thread.  

Thanks!


----------



## Odin

Farod Villaume Vs Yodsanklai Fairtex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoNBqvMZ8Io&eurl=http://www.mymuaythai.com/


Very good fight.


----------



## Odin

one of my favourite fights of the tournament. ( 2007 K-1 Grand Prix) 

Andy Souwer Vs Drago

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMeVY7mgL3Q&feature=related


----------



## Odin

Good fight between Nopparat kiattamtorn ( lumpini champ ) and Bovy Sor Udomsorn ( top ranked Rajadomnern fighter ) both are very well known in thailand and are ranked as the current best.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tLGruS5u9A&eurl=http://www.mymuaythai.com/page/2/


----------



## Odin

Baukaw Por Pramuk highlight video.

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...ilo_buakaw-por-pramuk-hl-by-colargol-v2_sport


----------



## Odin

Two Dutch greats....Rob Kaman vs Ernesto Hoost ( way back in 1990 ) 

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc.../x3dzkp_ernesto-hoost-vs-rob-kaman-1990_sport


----------



## Odin

Another classic fight ( not to sure of the year ) 

Ramon Dekker Vs Orono

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/orono/video/x190cb_ramon-dekkers-vs-orono_sport


----------



## fighterzone.org

Hey everyone,

Please check out our new website.

Recorded Muay Thai from thai television every weekend. These videos are free to watch.

http://fighterzone.org/tiki-index.php?page=Muay+Thai+Videos+from+Thailand


----------



## K-Starthai

K-Star in Birmingham have just finished refurbishing and extending our Perry barr academy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEDScSbiFgI
We now have a Kumite Cage and over 50 ft of MMA cage walls, Boxing ring, weights room, running machines, 3 training rooms etc
we are open 7 days a week, specialising in Thai Boxing and we also have a few MMA fighters, which we will be expanding. Please have a look at the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEDScSbiFgI


----------



## DocThailand

Fairtex FUN times  check it out!!


----------



## papag

Las Vegas Amateur Muay Thai 

http://youtu.be/rVMT2ehLRl4?hd=1



more to come soon!


----------



## champmagazine

"Buakaw- Boxer, Legend,Legacy". This is the trailer to a documentary  that takes you closer than ever to Thailands most famous Muay Thai  fighter. Buakaw up close, Buakaw like you have never seen him before.  "Buakaw- Boxer, Legend,Legacy" coming soon...........


----------



## blackdiamondcobra

Buakaw vs khayal Dzhaniev 
K4 Finals Hong Kong
July 28, 2015


----------



## blackdiamondcobra




----------



## DragonNut

Knees


----------



## DragonNut




----------



## DragonNut




----------



## Sportsplanet.dk

Hi guys
We have been filming Honour of the Ring in Denmark, and put up all the fights on sportsplanet.dk and our youtube channel check it out and let us know what you think


----------



## blackdiamondcobra

My new video on Rambaa M-16 Somdet:


----------



## blackdiamondcobra

My corresponding article to the video:

Rambaa M-16 Somdet: Lighting the Way | V.M. Simandan


----------



## blackdiamondcobra

Some early Rambaa Fights


----------



## EMT

Seksan vs Superbank: a spectacular fight


----------



## Slycer

Short feature on Muay Thai


----------



## Biks Wigglesworth

Here's a 2 hour Muay Thai clinch seminar:






Part 2 | Part 3


----------



## Arash

Grenadier said:


> To make things easier to find, if you want to post a link to a video, then please post it in this thread.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there, Coach Arash here,

I just posted my latest video, "How to throw a jab" this is an depth explanation of the jab which includes some bag-work drills as well. I thought students would find this useful and it would improve their technique.

Check it out and let me know what you guys think. I'd love some feedback on this.





"How to throw the perfect jab"


----------



## Buka

Arash said:


> Hi there, Coach Arash here,
> 
> I just posted my latest video, "How to throw a jab" this is an depth explanation of the jab which includes some bag-work drills as well. I thought students would find this useful and it would improve their technique.
> 
> Check it out and let me know what you guys think. I'd love some feedback on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How to throw the perfect jab"



Hi Arash, welcome to Martial Talk. Hope you enjoy it.

I'll check out your vid later, doing some stuff right now....including jabs.


----------



## Arash

Buka said:


> Hi Arash, welcome to Martial Talk. Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> I'll check out your vid later, doing some stuff right now....including jabs.



Thank you sir


----------

